# guys with make-up. turn off?



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

i have a question for girls, do you find a guy unattractive if he wears eye make- up?


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Depends, picture?

If it's done well, I find the guy in make up thing kinda hot - particularly nail varnish, but it's just personal preference I guess.

Had I a boyfriend, I would, at least once a year, force him into pig tails/bunches, eyeliner, nail varnish, and a maid costume.
Actually, this depends on the guy. Some guys I'd get in a suit.

But I'm a sucker for the boy on boy thing...So I may be a slight anomaly.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

who here has been reading my diary! I want answers!


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

You ponder donning french maid costumes?


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

failed hyper link to my picture.... life is pain for me


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

^^

I'm trying to decide if that's the most insightful post ever or a failed hyperlink to a picture


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Back to our story. Yes I find a guy unnatractive with makeup. I dont mind them with hairy armpits though.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

i agree with liminality, some guys can really put it off.. but then there are some who just look like they're in drag.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

Sometimes I wear makeup. It helps me with my self-image.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

If they don't end up looking girly, turn on. Let's say.. Adam Lambert, not Tokio Hotel's vocalist.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

A turn off.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

There are girls out there who do like it, so if you want to wear it I'm sure you'll find them.

I'm not into the look. Of course, I don't think girls wearing makeup are automatically attractive because of it either.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm indifferent to it. On the one hand, it would mean a rejection of gender stereotypes, and that should make it sexy. On the other hand, it would mean placing far too much effort into looking a certain way, and would make me suspicious about his motives. Is he doing it because he expects me to pay that much attention to my appearance, too? Is he doing it because he is insecure about his looks, or perhaps because he is identifying with some other stereotype that is just as limiting? It would all depend on the guy.








This is kind of sexy.








So is this. 

^^^This look is sexy because it is androgynous. It would be aesthetically appealing for either gender.










This isn't sexy. 








Also not sexy.

^^^This look is not sexy because these guys still look masculine, or if not entirely masculine, they don't look sweet and sensitive. No amount of makeup will change that.

I would say that only younger males can get away with it, but that isn't true.








This is a pleasant look.


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

Hot....hot......HOT! Soooo freaking hot. Love guyliner. Not every guy can pull it of though...it has to just be who he is....otherwise it just looks lame...


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I dig a guy that can wear eyeliner and make it look sorta natural and enhance their eyes.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like to clarify that my opinion of eye makeup on females is pretty much the same. Only certain kinds of girls can pull it off.








This one just looks like someone gave her two black eyes, because it doesn't work on her.








This is more artistic, but still doesn't look right.








This isn't quite so bad, even though it is just as dramatic.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2009)

Okey, one time at a party I got some make-up on me... I am quite a traditional type on the outside, but on the inside I am more liberal.. 

There is something I like about a little gay in a guy, even if he's hetero... I feel it is modern. I do not like the caveman\worker\lumberjack type.. I think it is time for individuals to be themselves rather than stereotypes. 

So, about the make-up on me, I did not notice much while I was drunk, but the day after it was horrible. I am kind of curious why nobody commented on it. But as it faded out a little, I did not think it was bad =) Mascara and the black lines went out in the shower, but I still had some eyeshadows.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Uh, more of a HUGE turn-on.


----------



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Tommy said:


> So, about the make-up on me, I did not notice much while I was drunk, but the day after it was horrible. I am kind of curious why nobody commented on it. But as it faded out a little, I did not think it was bad =) Mascara and the black lines went out in the shower, but I still had some eyeshadows.


If you don't have make up remover, oil (grapeseed, olive, probably anything) works well to get rid of oil based/ waterproof make-up. Rub it in and wipe it off with cotton ball or paper towel.


----------



## Myshe (Feb 7, 2010)

It's a HUGE turn on! 'Course, I'm not usually attracted to super manly men. 



snail said:


> On the one hand, it would mean a rejection of gender stereotypes, and that should make it sexy. On the other hand, it would mean placing far too much effort into looking a certain way, and would make me suspicious about his motives. Is he doing it because he expects me to pay that much attention to my appearance, too? Is he doing it because he is insecure about his looks, or perhaps because he is identifying with some other stereotype that is just as limiting?


I think a lot of these questions could be asked of women who wear makeup too (except the point about gender stereotypes)... It is possible for men to be exploited by, or overly concerned with fashion and cosmetics just as (some) women have been; but I also think think it's great when people use whatever tools they want to express themselves, their sexuality (not just orientation), etc. IMO, the world should be more fabulous! :laughing:
I also just think drag is sexy in general.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

snail said:


> I would say that only younger males can get away with it, but that isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is the only male person/character I could think of who looks sexy with eye makeup. But, he's a pirate, so it fits with his look, and it doesn't look feminine.

In my opinion, on any males other than sexy pirates, it is a turn off. But obviously there are plenty of girls for whom it is a turn on.


----------



## serc (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm mainly attracted to femininity, so a boy in makeup is definitely a turn on. But it doesn't need to end at make up for me, a guy can go full drag and it will turn me on pretty bad. Just one of the perks of being transgendered and having a taste for other trans people, I guess.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Brie said:


> He is the only male person/character I could think of who looks sexy with eye makeup. But, he's a pirate, so it fits with his look, and it doesn't look feminine.
> 
> In my opinion, on any males other than sexy pirates, it is a turn off. But obviously there are plenty of girls for whom it is a turn on.


 agreed!! god he's so frickin sexy, i just wanna lick his face:tongue:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys with make-up? Ugh. I'll pass. A guy who spends more time on his appearance than I do would be weird. Anyway, I like nerds, and nerds generally can barely even dress themselves, let alone figure out the whole make-up thing.


----------



## darkstar13 (Feb 8, 2010)

If I were a girl, I would not like guys in make up.
As I am even not so okay with girl in make-up, maybe unless it's very subtle.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 17, 2010)

Some guys can pull it off, but only if they're in some awesome super rad band...
Like Guns 'n Roses or if they're a pirate.

Generally though, boys need to man up. Too many guys forget how to be men these days >.>;


----------



## millestelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, yes, YES ... if this is what you mean.

\/










Ambiguously gay guys are huge turn-on for me. :laughing:


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

....hummm, I did enjoy the Rocky Horror Picture Show. But then again it could have been the men in corsets and high heels not just lipstick and glam eyes.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Why is this in the psychology section?


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> Why is this in the psychology section?


umm.. no it's not......:blushed:


----------



## nightowl (Jul 18, 2010)

As someone has already stated some guys can pull it off and some cant.

During the last years of high school and did become adventurous and put on some makeup. With my thin frame i dont look like the guys who dont really care and just slap the stuff on. I did put eyeliner on the bottom of my eyes, i cant recall how many times i stabbed myself in the eye trying to get the top part done.

I would say it does matter you body type if what guy puts on suits him


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

Why does it matter if it's a "turn-off"? Wear it if you want to wear it, but, from experience, stick to black eyeliner. Not "charcoal" or "slate," BLACK.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

AvaAdore said:


> i have a question for girls, do you find a guy unattractive if he wears eye make- up?


Yes. I don't even wear eye make-up.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I am by no means the "alpha male" type, and I have nothing against emos, "scene", gays, etc. call me old fashioned but I think guys wearing make up is just fucking stupid. Men should be men and women should be women, it's just, so wrong. Yes, I know that I only think it's wrong because society has made it "unacceptable", but I could care less, I guess their propaganda worked on me.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I am by no means the "alpha male" type, and I have nothing against emos, "scene", gays, etc. call me old fashioned but I think guys wearing make up is just fucking stupid. Men should be men and women should be women, it's just, so wrong. Yes, I know that I only think it's wrong because society has made it "unacceptable", but I could care less, I guess their propaganda worked on me.


Fifty years ago, you would probably have opposed women wearing trousers.

I think men and women should wear what they wish, including make up. I think if done right, a man can look good with make up on. You know, men used to wear skirts and other similar clothing - it is only in the West and in modern times that wearing trousers became the social norm for men? High heels, as well, were originally worn by noblemen.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

AvaAdore said:


> umm.. no it's not......:blushed:


Yes, it is.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Fifty years ago, you would probably have opposed women wearing trousers.
> 
> I think men and women should wear what they wish, including make up. I think if done right, a man can look good with make up on. You know, men used to wear skirts and other similar clothing - it is only in the West and in modern times that wearing trousers became the social norm for men? High heels, as well, were originally worn by noblemen.


Yes anyone has the right to do anything they want. BUT in my opinion neither gender should wear make up. Maybe if you are a highlander fighting the English you have the right to paint your face blue, other than that, why waste time on something so insignificant?


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Yes, it is.


shhh....:wink:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Yes anyone has the right to do anything they want. BUT in my opinion neither gender should wear make up. Maybe if you are a highlander fighting the English you have the right to paint your face blue, other than that, why waste time on something so insignificant?


Make up shouldn't need to be necessary, I agree.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

No I must confess I like some depending on the individual. For instance, I noticed just how hot Adam Lambert looks on his cd cover here:








He has amazing eyes (and his lips are quite yummy too despite being pink :tongue and the makeup just makes them jump out. I like it on dark hair and eyed men the most.


----------



## daedaln (May 24, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> No I must confess I like some depending on the individual. For instance, I noticed just how hot Adam Lambert looks on his cd cover here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!! I think he looks great with makeup or sans makeup.


----------



## NeonSign (Jun 9, 2010)

It can be incredibly sexy on some guys. Even though I'm usually more attracted to masculine guys - you know strong jaw, ruffled hair kinda stuff, I still think that Brandon Flowers looks(as much as I hate the word) HOT with make-up on. But really,as long as you like it and feel good with it, do whatever you want:wink:


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

How much make up are we talking here? 
Because I really loved KISS when I was a kid, but clowns creep me out. 

Go figure!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I loved KISS too but clowns never did anything for me either.


----------



## yourstruly (Jun 21, 2010)

in my dreams..


----------



## WidowsAndOrphans (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't like it when men look as if they've put much thought into the way they look. Obviously if a man is wearing make-up, it's because he consciously thought about changing his image. I know it's irrational because _everybody_ puts effort into their appearance, but the less, the better.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Manscaping bothers me way more especially the stringy weird beards and the girly brows.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

Just like some women, there are men that push the Cover Girl look way too far. That is if you're not trying to look like Gary Glitter.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol agreed, I don't know if you remember Poison at all but I sure do, I remember lots of guys who wanted to "fuck the chicks from Poison".


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Lol agreed, I don't know if you remember Poison at all but I sure do, I remember lots of guys who wanted to "fuck the chicks from Poison".


Oh yes! I remember because I was a serious Metal Maiden and I hated those bands. (Mainly because they had better make up and hairdos,....oh and high heel boots)


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol I was too (and still am!) but the reason I eventually hated them was because they catered to the 12 year old girls and when I passed 13, I grew out of that stuff and moved on to serious music with serious, manly musicians and my taste just got heavier and heavier. It was find for a while and I thought they looked interesting but then I needed manlier men lol. I never did like Crue's Theatre of Pain look I was into the Shout at the Devil one. Yeah I admit I liked both of them lol.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm afraid I will only confess to liking Shout at the Devil. But while we are confessing about liking metal guys in make-up, I love Twisted Sister.....I admit it! Beat me with a wet noodle, I can't help who I love.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Twisted Sister is cool too, they didn't have that girly Poison look either lol. Their music is good too, they are one of the ones who totally got me back into that kind of stuff for the first time again since KISS when I was younger.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know about you but I know a lot of guys who did the whole eye liner and lipstick thing in the 80's and now they threaten to kill anyone who dares to show a pic of them looking all done up like a Playboy sex kitten.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

lol I think used to know some who would be like that now but they've slipped my mind, I know Dee isn't one of them as I saw him talking recently about it and he wasn't in denial at all.


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

Devendra Banhart rocks "guyliner" all the way, :blushed:



























I've never actually seen a guy wear make-up irl but if they feel it's apart of their style I don't see a problem with guys wearing it. 
It's not really a preference of mine either, but if you can work it, more power to ya. (moderately speaking of course) roud:
I can only see it being a turn off when the makeup is done to the point as to make look effeminate.


----------

